# My phone... Won't die!



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

I hate to brag but my goodness I'm at "18hrs on battery life".

Running OMFGB MR2 radio and Kang Bang CFS Kernel. I use my phone to stream music all day (Around 10 hrs per day) and text throughout the day as well as use facebook, twitter, google+ and play fruit ninja and other games from time to time. I don't understand. What am I doing right that others are doing wrong?


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

any settings through setcpu? any changes to animations? wifi? 3g? lte?


----------



## ballisticn8 (Jun 16, 2011)

What's funny is no matter what site you go to these threads are never accompanied by a screen shot of battery usage to back them up.


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

ballisticn8 said:


> What's funny is no matter what site you go to these threads are never accompanied by a screen shot of battery usage to back them up.


tis true. I can haz unlimited battery life?


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

ballisticn8 said:


> What's funny is no matter what site you go to these threads are never accompanied by a screen shot of battery usage to back them up.


What's even funnier is when people think others are lying and then get their ass pwned by the OP who is actually telling the truth:


----------



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

wuh oh

not seeing any 4G there. is that your secret?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

boristhebladexx said:


> wuh oh
> 
> not seeing any 4G there. is that your secret?


More than likely. 4G LTE is great, but it sucks battery like a Hoover vacuum cleaner. 3G is much more efficient as far as battery use is concerned.


----------



## StealthVoodoo (Jun 6, 2011)

And that screen on time looks pretty weak. Streaming music, maybe if that's what the awake time was, but not much else. I barely get 24hours out of a 3200mah battery. Granted, about 4 hours of that is in signal jail where I'm struggling, but even on the good half of my day I usually only get marginally better battery life.


----------



## ballisticn8 (Jun 16, 2011)

Screen on time looks really weak for all that messaging and game playing and facebook time you mentioned. I'm sure if more people turned 4G off and barely used their phone for a day they'd have better battery life as well.

Sent from the future. Yeah, my 4G Thunderbolt does that too.


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

ballisticn8 said:


> Screen on time looks really weak for all that messaging and game playing and facebook time you mentioned. I'm sure if more people turned 4G off and barely used their phone for a day they'd have better battery life as well.
> 
> Sent from the future. Yeah, my 4G Thunderbolt does that too.


Turning 4G off isn't even an issue as I don't even have 4G in my area, sure 4G is super nice and super fast but at the cost of tons of battery life... ICK!

I don't barely use my phone either, awake time (yes I see screen on time) signifies that the phone was doing something, most likely when I was streaming pandora off and on for around 8 hours or so. I do text all day long but I don't take ages to type crap out hence the screen on time not being so long, and my breaks at work are around 15 mins so when I do play fruit ninja it's not for ages at a time.

1day is still a ton considering the stock kernels will eat battery like no ones business even when idle.


----------



## ballisticn8 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol, stock is the suck, pretty sure that's why we're here on rootzwiki. ;-)

Sent from the future. Yeah, my 4G Thunderbolt does that too.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

I got that run time on froyo.


----------



## WBMc36 (Jul 12, 2011)

That is not bad, i did better on the MR1 radio, but can't say the same for the new OTA. Wiped batt stats and am doing a full drain right now. 10% left at 20 hours is what i am at right now and that is awful for what i used to get.


----------



## dnakaman (Jul 11, 2011)

ikithme said:


> I hate to brag but my goodness I'm at "18hrs on battery life".
> 
> Running OMFGB MR2 radio and Kang Bang CFS Kernel. I use my phone to stream music all day (Around 10 hrs per day) and text throughout the day as well as use facebook, twitter, google+ and play fruit ninja and other games from time to time. I don't understand. What am I doing right that others are doing wrong?


Um, you realize that black cord hanging from the left side is a power cord...right??? LOL j/k


----------

